# Joe Cornwall destroyed my wife's feather duster!



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Better lay low for a while Joe. 

I'm a relative newcomer to fly tying and check _Fly Fish Ohio_ regularly for new patterns Joe Cornwall brings us monthly. 
I often don't have the material on hand to tie them, but with some substitution and imagination I can usually come up with a reasonable facsimile to produce a couple flies to try in the waters I fish. 

Well, the newest video is the Murray's Strymph  link to video  and I had to try this pattern! 

I had some 4x long #6 hooks, some hackle that would probably work, a rabbit pelt, thread, lead, etc. - but no ostrich herl. 

Then the light went on!!!!!!!!!!!

The wife's good feather duster is made with ostrich plumes!!!!!!!!!!! 



I know it's rough, the colors aren't what was recommended, and I still need practice on it, but it looks like a pattern that will work and I'll invest is the correct materials now! 

The only problem now is how to hide the gaping hole in the wife's feather duster.  
I guess I'll just explain to her, "Joe Cornwall made me do it!" 


(just kidding, Joe - thanks for your monthly videos! They really help a beginner like me!)


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

wabi, that's too funny! I bet Joes looking for a good place to hide from your wife right now. That fly you tied up looks great. Now all you need to do is add water and it's game on. 
Always remember when tying flies, nothing is written in stone. You can always substitute, just like you did.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Too funny!!!! If you guys had any idea how much shi* I get blamed for you'd realize this is just par for the course...

BTW, those colors will work just fine in the spring, especially in the ponds. It will imitate a dragon fly nymph. Not to put the wife's feather duster in any more danger, but I'd tie up a few more!

See you on the water!!!

Joe C.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

:Banane35:


----------

